# Lake winnipeg



## derrhunter101 (Dec 16, 2005)

Anyone been up to lake Winnipeg lately? Going up on the 6th just wondering what the ice thickness is and any lures that were working better then others?


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

March Madness was a blast, caught lots of fish in the south end near the mouth of the Red River.


----------

